# Help with Burnt Taste, TRC and Initial Resistance!



## Muhammad Peer

Hey guys,
First of all, I'm a total newbie to vaping so I don't really know much.
I have a Smok R80TC with a Micro TFV4 for a few days now and all was going well until I was playing around with the TRC and Initial Resistance settings this morning.
I should add that I have a Smok Micro - STC2 coil - that's a Stainless Steel Dual Core with 0.25 ohm resistance.
So, after playing around with the settings, I started getting a burnt taste. So I set the settings back to what they were but I'm still getting that burnt taste.
Looking at the coil, it doesn't look burnt but I could be wrong.
My question is, what do I do to get rid of the burnt taste? - I suspect I might have to replace the coil but I'm a bit reluctant to do so since its only a few days old.
My other question is, what should my initial resistance be? And what should my TRC be (in the range of 0.00050 -0.00300)?
I'd appreciate any advice and help.
Thanks

[EDIT: I realize now that this was the wrong thread to post this in, apologies]


----------



## shaunnadan

hi 

this thread is fine to post questions in.

in regards to SS and TCR perhaps @n0ugh7_zw could shed some light ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Howzit @Muhammad Peer

Ok from some quick research it looks like the coils are made of SS304 (BTW shame on you SmokTech for not mentioning it on your website!) I've not used that before. But looking at graphs for 304 I think its better suited to a mod that can handle a CSV with a proper curve because its not a linear in its resistance change as it gets hotter.




See the flatness in the curve right between 200C & 250C?

That said, a TCR of 0.00105 (Source: Reddit) should get you in the ballpark

A safe place to start with the temperature is 210C, the real tasty vapors come out at 245C in my experience. (210C is the hottest you can go whilst staying under the flashpoint of cotton) 

However once you add juice to the mix, its not so hard and fast as that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## shaunnadan

@n0ugh7_zw to the rescue

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

shaunnadan said:


> @n0ugh7_zw to the rescue



Found a killer table of TCR values for the eVic VTC-Mini when i was looking for a 304 TCR. VTC mini drops a few decimal places on them, so they aren't much use to anyone else


----------



## shaunnadan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Found a killer table of TCR values for the eVic VTC-Mini when i was looking for a 304 TCR. VTC mini drops a few decimal places on them, so they aren't much use to anyone else



i'm doing high powered builds this week, there is no place for TC in my life, lol


----------



## Muhammad Peer

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Howzit @Muhammad Peer
> 
> Ok from some quick research it looks like the coils are made of SS304 (BTW shame on you SmokTech for not mentioning it on your website!) I've not used that before. But looking at graphs for 304 I think its better suited to a mod that can handle a CSV with a proper curve because its not a linear in its resistance change as it gets hotter.
> 
> View attachment 44739
> 
> 
> See the flatness in the curve right between 200C & 250C?
> 
> That said, a TCR of 0.00105 (Source: Reddit) should get you in the ballpark
> 
> A safe place to start with the temperature is 210C, the real tasty vapors come out at 245C in my experience. (210C is the hottest you can go whilst staying under the flashpoint of cotton)
> 
> However once you add juice to the mix, its not so hard and fast as that.


Thanks for the advice @n0ugh7_zw. I was doing research for hours and I couldn't figure that out.
I set the TRC to 0.0105 and I'm vaping at 210C and still getting a strong burnt taste.
Teach me Senpai!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

shaunnadan said:


> i'm doing high powered builds this week, there is no place for TC in my life, lol



You say that... But I s*** you not. The 24G SS316L build on my sapor using the profile I stole off of steam engine on my DNA200 Rolo is chucking and giving some the best flavour I've ever had. 200W preheat, 245C @75W. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## shaunnadan

perhaps the cotton in your coil is already cooked?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> You say that... But I s*** you not. The 24G SS316L build on my sapor using the profile I stole off of steam engine on my DNA200 Rolo is chucking and giving some the best flavour I've ever had. 200W preheat, 245C @75W. It's a thing of beauty.



maybe i'll give it a try


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Muhammad Peer said:


> Thanks for the advice @n0ugh7_zw. I was doing research for hours and I couldn't figure that out.
> I set the TRC to 0.0105 and I'm vaping at 210C and still getting a strong burnt taste.
> Teach me Senpai!



Hmmm, has the coil got enough juice in it? Is it possible that it got fried in earlier experimentations? 

Alternatively, do you have something else that has TC coils that you can test the mod on? Smok have a bit of a history for dicey TC performance.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

shaunnadan said:


> maybe i'll give it a try



If you don't next time I'm down I'll build you something. Will definitely be coming for VapeCon 2016


----------



## shaunnadan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> If you don't next time I'm down I'll build you something. Will definitely be coming for VapeCon 2016



jhb meet ?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

shaunnadan said:


> jhb meet ?



Eish, funds are a wee bit tight. Its possible, but not very likely. But theres still another payday to go


----------



## Muhammad Peer

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Hmmm, has the coil got enough juice in it? Is it possible that it got fried in earlier experimentations?
> 
> Alternatively, do you have something else that has TC coils that you can test the mod on? Smok have a bit of a history for dicey TC performance.


I topped it up a few hours ago and let it sit since then so I'm pretty sure its saturated.
I do have a few more of the same coils and a Micro Fused Clapton Dual Core 0.3ohms - Do you think that the Mod could be the problem?
Also, while I'm in the presence of experts, should I be using it on TC or VW? - I switch between the two often to figure out what I prefer. I'm still undecided.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Muhammad Peer said:


> I topped it up a few hours ago and let it sit since then so I'm pretty sure its saturated.
> I do have a few more of the same coils and a Micro Fused Clapton Dual Core 0.3ohms - Do you think that the Mod could be the problem?
> Also, while I'm in the presence of experts, should I be using it on TC or VW? - I switch between the two often to figure out what I prefer. I'm still undecided.



To be honest, I really don't know too much about your mod, I think it might be worth swapping the coil, but at the same time that might just lead to another roasted coil. with the VW vs TC, to be honest, do whatever you get the best vape from. given your current predicament it might be best to chill on the VW side until more information is available about the mods TC performance.


----------



## Muhammad Peer

n0ugh7_zw said:


> To be honest, I really don't know too much about your mod, I think it might be worth swapping the coil, but at the same time that might just lead to another roasted coil. with the VW vs TC, to be honest, do whatever you get the best vape from. given your current predicament it might be best to chill on the VW side until more information is available about the mods TC performance.


I popped out the coil and switched it for the Micro Fused Clapton Dual Core.
Before I fire it up, I just wanted to ask, what wire is in a Clapton coil? Do I need to change any settings? And can it be used on TC?
Your help is much appreciated


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Muhammad Peer said:


> I popped out the coil and switched it for the Micro Fused Clapton Dual Core.
> Before I fire it up, I just wanted to ask, what wire is in a Clapton coil? Do I need to change any settings? And can it be used on TC?
> Your help is much appreciated



The clapton will almost certainly be Kanthal A1, so best to run it in standard power mode. I'd advise letting it sit for 10min or so, and then slowly creap the wattage up. Theres an effect, that I can't remember the name of, but the slow application of heat will force the cotton to saturate. It's a pain in the ass, but I do it, and as a result coils I use tend to last, really, really long.


----------



## Andre

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Found a killer table of TCR values for the eVic VTC-Mini when i was looking for a 304 TCR. VTC mini drops a few decimal places on them, so they aren't much use to anyone else


Please share that link/table with us. When they tell me to drop decimal places, my unmathematical mind stops working!

Btw, have been using SS304 in the GEM on the SX Mini M in TC mode to good effect - using the TCR value you mentioned.

EDIT: Just came upon your thread with the table. Bookmarked. Thank you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Muhammad Peer

Hey,
I just thought that I would provide some feedback about how I sorted out the issue I was having.

I dismantled everything and washed each part of the tank thoroughly.
Then I saturated my coil nicely with juice for about 10 minutes.
Reassembled everything and left it overnight.
I dont know how or why, but now its working perfectly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DanlowS

Muhammad Peer said:


> Hey,
> I just thought that I would provide some feedback about how I sorted out the issue I was having.
> 
> I dismantled everything and washed each part of the tank thoroughly.
> Then I saturated my coil nicely with juice for about 10 minutes.
> Reassembled everything and left it overnight.
> I dont know how or why, but now its working perfectly!


I have the exact same mod/tank you have, the Smok R80 Micro One TC, with the Micro TFV4 tank. I use the Steel Clapton Coils out of preference, also, I'm all fingers and thumbs so I can't use the rba deck lol!
It sounds like you did what I did, fire it without priming the coil?
When you take the coil out of the pack, squirt some juice onto the cotton directly, enough that it stops absorbing it quickly, then put it in the tank. Assemble the tank, and fill it completely. Leave it like that for about ten minutes, or five if it's a really warm day, before firing it. Before firing it, you can also dry pull on it to pull some juice into the coil, its better to have a little spitback from too much juice than that horrible burnt cotton taste from not enough!
I don't know about the settings, but I tend to fire mine at about 50-55W for 210oC(can't do the degrees symbol lol) I only fire it while I'm drawing on it, and I tend not to do a pull longer than 4-5seconds. My coils last about 1-2 weeks like that. My record was 5 weeks, but that was with a stupidly high PG juice, so the cotton could absorb it really easily lol! Anyway, enjoy!

PS. If anyone can spot any glaring errors that I am making, feel free to point them out!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver

DanlowS said:


> I have the exact same mod/tank you have, the Smok R80 Micro One TC, with the Micro TFV4 tank. I use the Steel Clapton Coils out of preference, also, I'm all fingers and thumbs so I can't use the rba deck lol!
> It sounds like you did what I did, fire it without priming the coil?
> When you take the coil out of the pack, squirt some juice onto the cotton directly, enough that it stops absorbing it quickly, then put it in the tank. Assemble the tank, and fill it completely. Leave it like that for about ten minutes, or five if it's a really warm day, before firing it. Before firing it, you can also dry pull on it to pull some juice into the coil, its better to have a little spitback from too much juice than that horrible burnt cotton taste from not enough!
> I don't know about the settings, but I tend to fire mine at about 50-55W for 210oC(can't do the degrees symbol lol) I only fire it while I'm drawing on it, and I tend not to do a pull longer than 4-5seconds. My coils last about 1-2 weeks like that. My record was 5 weeks, but that was with a stupidly high PG juice, so the cotton could absorb it really easily lol! Anyway, enjoy!
> 
> PS. If anyone can spot any glaring errors that I am making, feel free to point them out!



Welcome to the forum @DanlowS 
When you get a chance, feel free to introduce yourself to the community here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-408#post-485767


----------



## Muhammad Peer

DanlowS said:


> I have the exact same mod/tank you have, the Smok R80 Micro One TC, with the Micro TFV4 tank. I use the Steel Clapton Coils out of preference, also, I'm all fingers and thumbs so I can't use the rba deck lol!
> It sounds like you did what I did, fire it without priming the coil?
> When you take the coil out of the pack, squirt some juice onto the cotton directly, enough that it stops absorbing it quickly, then put it in the tank. Assemble the tank, and fill it completely. Leave it like that for about ten minutes, or five if it's a really warm day, before firing it. Before firing it, you can also dry pull on it to pull some juice into the coil, its better to have a little spitback from too much juice than that horrible burnt cotton taste from not enough!
> I don't know about the settings, but I tend to fire mine at about 50-55W for 210oC(can't do the degrees symbol lol) I only fire it while I'm drawing on it, and I tend not to do a pull longer than 4-5seconds. My coils last about 1-2 weeks like that. My record was 5 weeks, but that was with a stupidly high PG juice, so the cotton could absorb it really easily lol! Anyway, enjoy!
> 
> PS. If anyone can spot any glaring errors that I am making, feel free to point them out!


This is a really old post, but thanks for that!


----------

